#ubuntu-website 2008-12-22
<ryanakca> Hey ^seelenn^
<^seelenn^> hey ryanakca, how be you?
<ryanakca> newz2000: ping, did you want to fix bug 297712 or do I set it to "Won't Fix" ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 297712 in kubuntu-website "Download web page does not have links to jigdo downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297712
<newz2000> wont't fix
<ryanakca> newz2000: Rationale behind it, or do I just change it?
<newz2000> I think it's a very uncommonly used and hard to explain feature.
<newz2000> It's on the mirrors so people looking for it can find it
<newz2000> just my opinion
<ryanakca> newz2000: okies, fixed
<ryanakca> newz2000: is http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors autogenerated?
<newz2000> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> newz2000: would it be possible to make a kubuntu variant? Bug 291134
<ubot3> Malone bug 291134 in kubuntu-website ""complete list of download locations" should point to kubuntu, not ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291134
<newz2000> Yes, that seems reasonable
<ryanakca> newz2000: thanks, shall I set you as the Assigned to?
<newz2000> after the new year I'll be doing some more work on that site as we plan the migration to Drupal 6, so will likely pursue it then.
<newz2000> Yes, assign it to me.
<newz2000> by the way, talked to two sysadmins now and it looks like we'll be able to plan for geoip support for next release
<newz2000> \o/
<ryanakca> newz2000: hurra :)
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> from Wednesday through Jan 4th I'll be doing vacation with my family so will be offline a lot, but once the new year starts I plan to make some serious headway on this.
<newz2000> I should send an email to the list.
<ryanakca> newz2000: *nod*
<ryanakca> newz2000: and, bug 255390 ...
<ubot3> Malone bug 255390 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu download form accessible separately on www.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255390
<newz2000> that one doesn't sound familiar
 * newz2000 checks it
<ryanakca> That's an old one... that you said you'd fix :P
<newz2000> oh, that was one mpt reported
<newz2000> yes, it is on my radar, though I think it's of minor relevance
<ryanakca> And bug 253931 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 253931 in kubuntu-website "Documentation tab on http://wiki.kubuntu.org/ should be removed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253931
<newz2000> that one I still hope to do before I leave
<newz2000> I've got a few tabs open on my browser, each a "to-do" item
<newz2000> that's one
<ryanakca> newz2000: ok, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-25
 * Turl wishes everyone in #ubuntu-website a merry christmas
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-27
<qense> hello
<jpds> Hello qense.
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-22
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi :D how are you, I had to fresh-install my computer so I lost the instructions you gave me, can you please tell me again on what to do
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-27
<cjohnston> Is anyone around?
<cjohnston> I don't want to step on toes, so I am going to ask.. If I go through https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug and find invalid/fixed/anything else bugs, can I change their status accordingly?
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-28
 * daker is away: Occupé
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-31
<Turl> newz2000: I sent you a copy of an email, please take a look at it and see if you can do anything about it.
<stas> guys, first, happy new year to everyone
<stas> second, check out the light-wordpress-theme in action http://ubuntu.ro/ :)
 * nhandler notes that it has been in use on ubuntu-news.org already :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-02
<shaggy2> hey got a question, I have password protect the cgi-bin derectory using .htaccess, I have 2 domains pointing to it, I would like to be able to set it so if the user on www.domain.com logged in via www.domain.net he would be rejected, but if he logged in via www.domain.com he would be allowed. is that posible using .htaaccess
<shaggy2> is anyone here?
<vadi2> Hi, popcon.ubuntu.com since Dec 19th hasn't been updating it's data anymore - would that be fixed sometime?
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-28
<daker> woow i am going to see daniel tomorrow :D
<nigelb> \o/
<mhall119> daker: hope you two have fun
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-30
<daker> good morning ツ
<nigelb> Morining daker! Met dholbach? :)
<daker> nigelb, yep
<nigelb> \o/
<daker> we had a wonderful half day
<cprofitt> morning all -- hope the holidays have been relaxing and enjoyable
<daker> morning cprofitt
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-31
<cprofitt> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> drat, missed him.
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-01
<AlanBell> hi all
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is it just supposed to say success
<AlanBell> I am trying to add launchpad integration to etherpad-lite
<AlanBell> cjohnston: yeah so far
<cjohnston> cool
<AlanBell> plus it gets your realname
<cjohnston> i see that
<cjohnston> cool
<AlanBell> I will be able to get it to require launchpad identification to edit, but have readonly url for the pad to be open
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> AlanBell: when do you think you will be able to get it completed?
<nigelb> 2013? :)
<AlanBell> nah, 2012 for certain. Bit stuck right now though
<AlanBell> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:9001/p/uds-q-testpad
<AlanBell> can you try that and type something in the pad if you get there
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-25
<cjohnston> mhall119, daker do you know why we have jquery by default in website_base.html on light-django-themes?
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-26
<mhall119> I thought you put it there
<cjohnston> I dont remember
<mhall119> as part of the changes for summit
<daker> yep it was you
<mhall119> from canonical's web team
<cjohnston> hmm
<mhall119> so, cjohnston, why do we have it by default?
<cjohnston> I dunno
<cjohnston> reason I ask is I have to s/jquery/yui
<mhall119> oh gawd no
<cjohnston> I don't have to on Summit, but I do have to on the dashboard
<mhall119> oh, that's not so bad them
<cjohnston> so if I don't need to load it from ubuntu_website, itll make my life easier
<mhall119> yeah, I don't think anything in the base theme needs it
<cjohnston> until render.py is gone, jquery cant go away
<mhall119> if the choice is ever between render.py and yui, I'm changing professions
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> what if yui has its own render.py that we dont have to write?
<mhall119> That's like asking "What if e.coli came with it's own salmonella that we didn't have to eat separately?"
<cjohnston> hehehe
<nigelb> mhall119: I thought you already changed professions ;)
<newz2000> nigelb: did mhall119 officially get turned into a community manager rather than a coder?
<nigelb> newz2000: I thought that's what being one of the horsemen would mean ;)
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker> o/
<mhall119> newz2000: I have to sneak in coding time
<cjohnston> newz2000: or have me go on vacation 2 weeks before UDS.. lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme-static/+merge/141263
<mhall119> cjohnston: are all of our websites using a version of django that supports staticfiles?
<cjohnston> mhall119: LTP isn't, but LTP isn't using the newest theme anyway (they haven't updated in quite a while) and I'm going to work with daker during the holiday on getting it upgraded
<nigelb> mhall119: someone I know at mozilla books time on his calender for coding blocks ^_^
 * cjohnston has access to mhall119's calendar too nigelb .. hehe
<cjohnston> 3
<daker> 4
<nigelb> 5
<cjohnston> eww.. I have the dash search thingie stuck
<mhall119> nigelb: not a bad idea, if I can get away with it
<nigelb> mhall119: Well, just do 4-hour blocks.
<nigelb> Like, 2 sets during the week.
<mhall119> I usually have some Friday time for things like that, it's how I've been working on Quickly lately
<nigelb> mhall119: Nice! :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: I have 368 lines of code change to LTP.. gotta leave me alone for another year now :-P
<mhall119> cjohnston: will you leave me alone?
<cjohnston> no.. you haven't comitted to Summit today
<cjohnston> mhall119: LTP now supports staticfiles
<cjohnston> well.. it has the ability, it isnt enabled
<daker> cjohnston: HAHAHAHA
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: there's still a few things to be done, but I wanted to share my WIP: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer/+merge/281183
<dholbach> some links are still broken
<dholbach> but apart from that the importer works
<davidcalle> dholbach: comments are stripped even when we don't use the editor?
<davidcalle> (in rawhtml plugins)
<dholbach> yes
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm about to make an import, should build-apps exist before launching it? Or do I just need Snappy and Guides?
<davidcalle> dholbach: If I understand correctly, an import directive on a single file will write on the target page, and on a dir, will create subpages
<dholbach> davidcalle: yes
<davidcalle> A few things I'm noticing: please tell me if that matches your experience or if I've done something wrong: pages are not published when imported, pages such as HACKING.md or the parent page for the devel docs of snapcraft are named "Snapcraft" in the menu.
<davidcalle> dholbach: ^ Other than this, I can't say how impressed I am by your tenacity on this front, seriously
<dholbach> I had it on my TODO list for long enough :)
<dholbach> and thanks for the flowers
<dholbach> you helped out quite a bit with it as well
<dholbach> I'd say if we're happy with testing and we get the links fixed, we should be good for deploying v1 :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: the two points from above could be good to have for v1 as well, no? The publication issue has also the effect of not publishing changes when the importer runs again
<davidcalle> I can work on both if you want, I'll just need a moment to wrap my head about these new classes
<dholbach> davidcalle: I haven't quite figured out what the deal is with the publication status
<davidcalle> dholbach: regarding pictures importing, it works ootb, right? Eg, the one in build-apps is hotlinked from https://rawgit.com/ted-gould/snapcraft/snapcraft-overview-diagram/docs/snapcraft%20overview.svg
<davidcalle> dholbach: or is it something you special cased?
<dholbach> no, it just worked, but I guess we'll need to add a test or two, just to be sure it works :)
<dholbach> ah ok, here's why it works:
<dholbach> README.md:[overview-image]: https://rawgit.com/ted-gould/snapcraft/snapcraft-overview-diagram/docs/snapcraft%20overview.svg
<dholbach> the question is: what happens if you have a local image and try to use that :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: right, nothing good :)
<dpm> o/
<davidcalle> \o
<dholbach> yo yo yo
<davidcalle> dholbach: small branch fixing the translations-dashboard : https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/translations-dashboard-1528618/+merge/281225
<dholbach> looking
<davidcalle> dholbach, couldn't reproduce it locally, I've changed the code live on staging, works :)  https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/translations-dashboard/
<dholbach> very nice
<dholbach> I should probably check in the importer if the HTML of updated articles actually changed...
<dholbach> davidcalle: the "list-items" link 404s
<dholbach> but that might be just an issue on staging(?)
<davidcalle> dholbach what "list-items"?
<dholbach> in any case the code looks good to me
<dholbach> davidcalle: on https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/translations-dashboard/ there's a link called 'list-items'
<dholbach> a link to an article
<dholbach> it points to https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/apps/design-guide/building-blocks/list-items
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh sorry, I was looking at my local instance
<davidcalle> dholbach: yes, that's from a set of pages that were created, but never published (manual import of the app design guide), which makes me realize that I should exclude non-published pages from the list, they are just noise
<dholbach> nice one!
<davidcalle> dholbach: updated (haven't updated the live code, but I've tested locally: simply checking if not page.publisher_is_draft is enough to discard updates that are pending changes in draft)
<dholbach> yep, sounds good
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-24
<DJones> This may have been already reported in #ubuntu-wiki, but looks like the ubuntu wiki pages are being spammed & changed, as an example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<DJones> Printers (last edited 2013-10-18 20:57:23 by skyemoor)
<DJones> https://launchpad.net/~skyemoor
<DJones> The last edit looks to be a false date, as though its been edited without the date being changed
<DJones> The users that spotted it and have been trying to notify somebody have been talking in #ubuntu-discuss http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/24/%23ubuntu-discuss.html Might be worth  reading the log for what they've come up with
<davidcalle> DJones: I've filed a ticket to the Canonical infrastucture team
<DJones> davidcalle: Cheers, I see you've joined -discuss as well, looks like the people who spotted it are offline now
